# Downside to using usb power-not the plug



## MassMan (Mar 19, 2019)

I really like to power things from the USB, other than it shutting off when the TV is off is there a downside? It seems to work fine. I do it with my Fire TV 4k stick too.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Outside of waiting for it to start up, all I can think of is mine is still in the channels app and it's quicker for me to get back to live TV. Don't have to deal with the home screen until I need to do something else.

But it shouldn't be a problematic thing. Have done it quite a bit. Had an issue once where my chromecast ultra wouldn't do 4k because it wasn't getting the power it wanted from the tv' s usb. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

MassMan said:


> I really like to power things from the USB, other than it shutting off when the TV is off is there a downside? It seems to work fine. I do it with my Fire TV 4k stick too.


If the USB port on your TV puts out enough power for the TS4K, then it's not going to hurt anything. I suppose it's possible that the TS4K might draw more power than the TV port can put out - say, when decoding HEVC or something - and in that case, you might run into issues, but it probably won't _hurt_ anything.


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

rczrider said:


> ...it probably won't _hurt_ anything.


They don't call it Fire TV for nothing.


----------

